# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ενα ζευγάρι περιστέρια ξεκινά φωλιά στο μπαλκόνι μου, την βοηθειά σας παρακαλώ

## krigopo

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Θα ήθελα την βοηθειά σας. Σήμερα παρατήρησα πως ένα ζευγάρι περιστέρια έχει ξεκινήσει να κάνει φωλιά στο μπαλκόνι μου. Έχουν φέρει ξυλαράκια πολλά .Το μπαλκόνι είναι πολύ μικρό και το έχω κλείσει από παντού με τέντες, σπάνια βγαίνουμε έξω, το χρησιμοποιώ σαν αποθήκη. Το προβλημά μου είναι ότι έχουν μαζέψει ξυλαράκια και κάνουν την φωλιά στο πάτωμα του μπαλκονιού, δίπλα ακριβώς από τα ποδήλατα (ο χώρος είναι πολύ μικρός και είναι όλα στριμωγμένα). Τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει τα ποδήλατα τα χρησιμοποιούμε συχνά. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι μπορώ να κάνω για να τα βοηθήσω αλλά και να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ και τα ποδηλατά μου? Πχ θα μπορούσα να τους βάλω ένα ραφάκι και να μεταφέρω τα ξυλαράκια εκεί? Θα φτιάξουν την φωλιά εκεί? Τώρα προσπαθούν να την φτιάξουν στο πάτωμα και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα. Επίσης μου είπαν πως υπάρχει κίνδυνος από παράσιτα όπως κοριούς και πως όταν ολοκληρώσουν την φωλιά να ψεκάσω γύρω γύρω με κάποιο υγρό.

----------


## stam72

Θυμάμαι ένα ανάλογο περιστατικό όταν ήμουν φοιτητής στο μπαλκονάκι του διαμερίσματος που είχα νοικιάσει. Τότε είχαν φτιάξει φωλιά απευθείας επάνω σε ένα ράφι και το πήρα χαμπάρι όταν είχαν ήδη κάνει αυγά. Νομίζω ότι αν βάλεις κάποιο ραφάκι, θα προτιμήσουν να φτιάξουν τη φωλιά τους κάπου ψηλά, παρά στο δάπεδο. Πάντως θα πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη ότι όταν θα βγάλουν μικρά θα χρειαστεί να καθαρίζεις 2-3 φορές τη μέρα το χώρο κάτω από τη φωλιά από τις ακαθαρσίες για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα με μυρωδιές και παράσιτα αφού όπως λες ο χώρος στο μπαλκόνι είναι πολύ μικρός. Μπορείς να βάλεις κάποια λαμαρίνα ή κάποιο ταψάκι από κλουβί που να μπορεί να πλένεται εύκολα.

----------


## krigopo

σκέφτομαι μήπως στηρίξω μια σχάρα στον τοίχο και να βάλω τα ξυλαράκια  εκεί,  και κάτω από εκεί  στο πάτωμα του μπαλκονιού να βάζω εφημερίδες και έτσι  να πετάω τις εφημερίδες.

----------


## stam72

> σκέφτομαι μήπως στηρίξω μια σχάρα στον τοίχο και να βάλω τα ξυλαράκια  εκεί,  και κάτω από εκεί  στο πάτωμα του μπαλκονιού να βάζω εφημερίδες και έτσι  να πετάω τις εφημερίδες.


Ναι πιστεύω πως και με εφημερίδες μπορείς να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου. Απλά φρόντισε να βάλεις τη σχάρα σε κάποια γωνία του μπαλκονιού που δεν θα έχεις τίποτα από κάτω και θα μπορείς να πλένεις με νερό.

----------

